# so... Marble Eye leo's....



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

Having read the small amount of info out there, i was wondering if there was something similar to how we view the Eclipse gene and what Gazz likes to call "Tinted" eyes.

e.g.

Tremper Eclipse, partial or full influence due to simple genetic mutation
and
Blizzard or Snow Types, as above but with no simple genetics behind it.

So with that in mind, i'd like to know what people think of these two photos (compare and contrast):



















I look forward to hearing the thoughts and opinions of others.

Kay.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

kirsten said:


> Blizzard or SuperSnow, as above but with no simple genetics behind it.


Blizzard and Snow type express Tinded eyes, (with no simple genetics behind it).

Super snows have a eye trait that is predictable, ,You can predict the out come of Super snow so can predict the out come of Solid eye, As Super snow Solid eye is fixed to the Super snow pattern and one dosen't come with out the other.


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

gazz said:


> Blizzard and Snow type express Tinded eyes, (with no simple genetics behind it).
> 
> Super snows have a eye trait that is predictable, ,You can predict the out come of Super snow so can predict the out come of Solid eye, As Super snow Solid eye is fixed to the Super snow pattern and one dosen't come with out the other.



i know that hun, i was on a similar level genetics computing as you (i use trade names though), i wasn't quite as good. I was trying to keep concise as i'm not here to discuss snow tints,i'm here looking for a discussion on the marble eye and the above photographs.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Is yours Talbino eclipse ?.


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

gazz said:


> Is yours Talbino eclipse ?.



Thats not a photo of the eye of my MBD RAPTOR.

I had to type this thread twice, the key words I was missing from the last draft was "compare and contrast" and opinions of the apearance of both eyes, in the photographs.

What I'm trying to get at is: We have simple genetic Eclipse eyes, and we have random "Tinted" eyes, which are expressed in conjunction with particular simple mutations. Could there also be a similar occurance with the new Marble eye and the way a tinted eye expresses in other animals.

I also noted on the link in the other thread, that there may well have been some Marble morph Leo's sold unknowingly before the discovery, so there could be possibility of this trait cropping up in other places, could there not?

Kay.


----------



## daveplymouth (May 26, 2009)

the first one aint a marble eye the second one is. The first one has lovely eyes but have seen plenty of leos with similar. The second one clearly has something different going on it looks almost 3d in a way defo not the same as the first one though.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

kirsten said:


> Thats not a photo of the eye of my MBD RAPTOR.
> 
> I had to type this thread twice, the key words I was missing from the last draft was "compare and contrast" and opinions of the apearance of both eyes, in the photographs.
> 
> ...


Breeding results done seem to indicate that Marble eye is also simple recessive like Eclipse. 
That was the first breeding test done, Eclipse strain cross Marble strain, And the offspring result was all normal eyed ofspring. 

But the Marble eye trait or the leo carrying the Marble eye trait, 
Did funky things when bred to leo species (Eublepharis montanus). 

















There could be leo's out there carrying/expressing Marble eye, But first you need to find them, 
Then you need to prove them not to be Eclipes eye or Tinted eye, 
I wouldn't wish that on anyone:lol2:, Leo eye traits are hard enough.

Here's the story so far, In case you have seen it.
New Leopard Gecko Mutation: the Marble Eye | Gecko Time


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

gazz said:


> There could be leo's out there carrying/expressing Marble eye, But first you need to find them,
> Then you need to prove them not to be Eclipes eye or Tinted eye,
> I wouldn't wish that on anyone:lol2:, Leo eye traits are hard enough.


The problem is, there is probably quite a few heterozygous Eclipse and Marble eye floating around, which means we could see it randomly popping up in collections in a few years. Unless a trait identifier (like the white wash nose in Eclipse) proves out with Marble eye then it is going to be fun trying to identify them.


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

daveplymouth said:


> the first one aint a marble eye the second one is. The first one has lovely eyes but have seen plenty of leos with similar. The second one clearly has something different going on it looks almost 3d in a way defo not the same as the first one though.



could you explain a little better? as you've only given the same description as the website explaining the marble eye. it really doesn't apear "3D" to me, just looks all nice and bled out and marbled, like a nice piece of marble counter, or floor.

and given that... the first picture also seems to have a really nice swirled "marbled" effect on the eye.


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

gazz said:


> Breeding results done seem to indicate that Marble eye is also simple recessive like Eclipse.
> That was the first breeding test done, Eclipse strain cross Marble strain, And the offspring result was all normal eyed ofspring.
> 
> But the Marble eye trait or the leo carrying the Marble eye trait,
> ...


yeah, i got all that from the link on the first thread. most leo keepers don't have pure bred lines to cross out into though. and the effect it has on macularious stocks isn't that large, it doens't apear to affect the other morph traits only the eye.

which as said, could make it hard to spot. having read how they first spotted the trait, I'd say theres a very good chance that there are some very lucky people out there who have one or two bought from the stall before they noticed what they had. THAT could be interesting, if anyone realises.


----------



## daveplymouth (May 26, 2009)

> could you explain a little better? as you've only given the same description as the website explaining the marble eye. it really doesn't apear "3D" to me, just looks all nice and bled out and marbled, like a nice piece of marble counter, or floor.
> 
> and given that... the first picture also seems to have a really nice swirled "marbled" effect on the eye.


You can clearly see there different. The first one looks like it has a thin layer covering part of the eye. See many leos with eyes like this. The second you can clearly see that the eye is clearly different the marble effect goes right through it dosent just appear to sit on the top of the eye. Its hard to explain. But im sure you can see it too.


----------

